# un quadro di amanda



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2015)

View attachment 10302


----------



## Caciottina (20 Maggio 2015)

profilo greco


----------



## Fantastica (21 Maggio 2015)

Per la mia ignoranza... : Amanda chi?


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2015)

lear 
musa e allieva di dalì


----------



## Fantastica (21 Maggio 2015)

Ullapeppa! Quell'Amanda, cornuta quanto amata!
Grazie.


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2015)

non era gala la maestosa  cornuta?


----------



## Fantastica (21 Maggio 2015)

Ahahahah, ma certo! Sono fusa, passami un cachet.


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2015)

Ou quale cachet....non vorrai mica palanche:unhappy:


----------



## Fantastica (22 Maggio 2015)

Minerva;bt10830 ha detto:
			
		

> Ou quale cachet....non vorrai mica palanche:unhappy:


uh, certo che no. Alludevo all'usanza di qualche lady d'antan. Ti ci vedo con una scatolina d'argento ficcata in fondo alla borsa Chanel.


----------

